
TED Talk: The mind behind Linux - kamyarg
https://www.ted.com/talks/linus_torvalds_the_mind_behind_linux?language=en#t-889487
======
okket
Previous:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11622965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11622965)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11461113](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11461113)
(5 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11456863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11456863)

------
weinzierl
Can't watch it right now but I like the quote from the teaser:

"I am not a visionary, I'm an engineer," Torvalds says. "I'm perfectly happy
with all the people who are walking around and just staring at the clouds ...
but I'm looking at the ground, and I want to fix the pothole that's right in
front of me before I fall in."

~~~
kamyarg
Yeah, I also loved that part; During the talk he compares Edison to Tesla, and
says: `Because if you actually compare the two, Tesla has kind of this mind
grab these days, but who actually changed the world? Edison may not have been
a nice person,[but] he did a lot of things`.

make sure to watch when you get the chance, he talks about his
personality(both good and bad parts) and what made Linux/Git possible.

